# 49 years today !!!



## kendra2705

It's my parent's anniversary today, 49 years, and in that time I have only seen them argue about 3 times, which was short lived.

How did they do it I ask myself ........ well friendship and fairness seems to be the key and respect, 

My dad has always been a hard worker and bread winner, and mum stayed at home and looked after the house and children and worked part time to bring extra in.

Dad was born one of ten children and the youngest 8 spent their lives in and out of banardos homes, he went into the merchant navy as soon as he left the home at 16.

Mum was one of two her dad fought in the burmese war and had another fight when he came back due to an unpredictable wife that used her fists and temper on him ,which shattered my mums nerves.

So they both had rough childhoods, yet have made stable parent's for the three of us. Neither drink or have had affairs or have run off to get their heads together so to speak.

I think friendship and fairness towards each other is the key and maybe the fact mum think she is in charge , or dad likes to let her think she is ha ha...................

CONGRATULATIONS MUM AND DADXXXXX


----------



## debrajean

Congratulations to your parents! It's a blessing when you find the right one and they seem to have.


----------



## GemGem

Congratulations to them! A real credit in todays world. They've obviously found the right formula.


----------



## Emly

GemGem said:


> Congratulations to them! A real credit in todays world. They've obviously found the right formula.


Yeah.. :iagree:


----------



## bandit.45

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Hope1964

That is awesome. My parents will be celebrating their 49th in August. It's a huge thing to be happy with one person for so long. Quite rare.


----------



## shy_guy

Congratulations to your parents. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## dawgfan

Hi kendra,

Congratulations to your parents! That's awesome to hear that they're celebrating 49 years. That's a testimony in today's world! You mentioned friendship and respect being some of the keys to their lifelong success. I work at Focus on the Family and we're big fans of the book Love and Respect For a LifeTime which talks about the very things you shared. I'd recommend it to anyone on here who might want to know more about keeping marriages strong. 

God bless you and your family. Here's to many more years together!

dawgfan


----------



## koolasma

many many congrats buddy  
have a happy life ever after


----------



## growtogether

Congradulation!! I'm so happy there is people like this to have as a model


----------

